# Big Bait, Big Fish.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

How big was the biggest bait you ever used? I once (inadvertantly) used a Blue Marlin that later weighed 396# even after losing lots of weight to big shark bites. Actually, the Marlin wasn't intended for bait but the Sharks didn't know it at the time.

I've had Jewfish chase down and eat Cobia that weighed as much as 40# so, don't worry about a bait being too big---for something. I've pulled Bonita, Skipjack Tuna (favorite) and even small Yellowfins along with 7-8# Kingfish and expected to get bit.

When I fish for Jewfish, a 5-10# Jack Crevalle is my favorite bait and the nearest thing I can imagine being a sure thing. If I have somebody aboard who wants to catch a biggun, I try to catch a Jack. Most days, it is harder to catch a Jack than a Jewfish. When I was chartering full time I usually knew exactly where to find a Jack.

My grandson, Brayden always baits up with the biggest bait in the well when we are Shark fishing. If the bait is big enough, it Goes on an International 80. Smaller baits go on the Fin-Nor 50's. This kid has good tackle and knows how to use it and do pretty much everything else on the boat except for casting the big nets.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

I went fishing for Black Marlin in Cairnes, Australia and the Captain was trolling 20# mackerel. We caught three small ones and lost a big one.

I saw live 40# YFT being used for Blue Marlin bait off Bermuda a few years back.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

40lb cownose is always fun for a 30 hour soak...


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

AdrenB said:


> 40lb cownose is always fun for a 30 hour soak...


lol what do you do for 30 hours? :whistling:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Realtor said:


> lol what do you do for 30 hours? :whistling:


Hope desperately for at least a few clicks to be pulled off whatever reel the 40 lb. cownose is soaking on.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Realtor said:


> lol what do you do for 30 hours? :whistling:


Actually catch fish on the smaller baits, while doing exactly what ThaFish said lol


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

And reel this in after 30 hours 😂


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Sometimes you screw yourself.*

My son and I were Tarpon fishing using live Mullet this morning. Rhett had a Tarpon about 30-40# run circles around a 2# mullet. It scared the Mullet but couldn't eat it so we didn't get a bite this morning. We didn't see many fish and only one over 100#. We should have had a few small mullet in the well but didn't take the time to catch them They were darn sure available.


----------

